# Presto?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Has anyone ever heard of a pocket watch company called presto???

Swiss made,

That is all I know.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

At least "Presto" was used as trade mark by several companies, see here:

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=presto&searchMode=exact&searchWhere=trademark

Perhaps you will find there, what you're looking for!?

Andreas


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Thanks for the link mate.

Yeah I found out what the watch was after all.

It was signed presto on the dial, but it turns out that the actual make of the watch was in fact Hebdomas.

Regards

Rob


----------

